# Hi All! New to BabyandBump!



## Cessa

Hi to all! :hi:

I just wanted to introduce myself... I'm Caressa, I'm 22 years old and from Texas. My boyfriend Josh, he's 32, and I (we have been together for 2 years) decided after many months that we wanted to try for our first child. 

Our first attempt was last month, I used some cheapie dip style OPK's but stopped once I didn't ovulate by CD 16 (I have a 28 day cylce so assumed that I ovulated around day 14) I bought a Clearblue Easy Digital Fertility Monitor this month, and yes!, Peak Ovulation reading today on Cycle Day 17!! :happydance: (I confirmed with the dip style OPK's)
I realize this means that I have a short LP, but I'm just happy to know that I'm ovulating as I've had problems with both Endometriosis and ovarian cysts at a very young age!

I'm looking forward to this whole journey of TTC, Pregnancy, and Parenthood. I've been looking at this website for a few weeks and everyone here seems so great and supportive!

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## Groovychick

https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae154/korealomo/welcome.gif


----------



## honey08

:hi: welcome to bnb

cos u O later ur cycle might be longer xx 

goodluck x


----------



## NuKe

hi caressa! welcome to bnb! you will find the ladies here are wonderful, I was here all through ttc, and my pregnancy and now I stalk the baby forums. dont know what I'd do without this site!! no question is too gross or insignificant for these gals!! :flower:


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Cessa

Thank you for the welcom ladies!

:D


----------



## Cessa

*welcome


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome :wave:


----------



## CAustin

Hi Cessa! I too am new to this site. My husband and I are TTC for the first time, and are very excited about this new step! I had my Implanon removed June 29th, and have been TTC since then. Aside from abnormal periods, I feel great! Good luck to you and your partner!


----------



## Cessa

Thank you Damita! :hi:

Hey CAustin! I know what you mean... I have actually felt better than ever since coming off of birth control... aside from the abnormal periods at first! Good luck to you too! :dust:


----------



## nurseh14

Hi welcome! I hope your stay in TTC is a short one!:flower:


----------



## Cessa

I sure hope it's a short journey of TTC as well... but if it's not, I'm glad I joined BnB, lots of support and advice every step of the way! :thumbup:


----------



## mumto5

Hi and welcome x


----------



## sallysaunders

Hi Cessa
I have just joined as well and after suffering from endometriosis and ovarian cysts we have something in common! I hope that you have lots of luck trying to conceive. I am just waiting to see if clomid has worked and I am 10dpo but hpk have been negative so we shall see.


----------



## Cessa

:hi: SallySaunders, good luck, it's possible that it's too early for a bfp! I hope it works for you! :hugs: How long have you been TTC?
If I don't have any luck this cycle I'm going to start the soy isoflavones next cycle... they're supposed to do the same thing as clomid. 

We have only been actively TTC for 2 cycles, so I don't know as of yet if my previous problems w/ the endo and the cysts is going to be a problem for me, we shall see! Staying positive! :thumbup:


----------



## sallysaunders

Hi. I have been on triptorelin over the last year for laparoscopy on cysts so my cycle only started again in feb. This is first cycle of clomid and side effects have not been too bad really. The trriptorelin controlled the endometriosis and as it was severe I am hoping to conceive before it comes back... Fx let's hope you have good luck are you having any symptoms ?


----------



## Sara2009

Welcome Caressa! I am new on here as well i am 23 and my hubby is 32!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

welcome to bnb!


----------



## sarah0108

https://www.so-sticky.com/catalog/images/welcome.JPG


----------



## v2007

:howdy:

Welcome. 

V xxxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB.


----------



## Every Rose

Welcome to B&B and good luck TTC :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------

